# burglar prevention devices



## mrsparkle (Oct 14, 2008)

What does everyone use as far as devices to prevent burglary besides firearms and alarm systems?


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Dogs, large fences, lights are a excellent one esp. motion lights.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

According to some of the TV shows that were on featuring past burglars, the barking of a dog, no matter what size, was the most effective at making the burglars detour and rob someone elses home.

Burglar alarms were second,

Nosy neighbors were third,

Good grounds and motions sensor lighting was fourth,

Personally, I came up with some things missing when I first moved here, then I started leaving my used rifle targets leaned up against the garage and back door porch.
Nothing walks off now.


----------



## GrannySyl (Oct 15, 2008)

*Ouchies*

I am not the criminal, so, I am not about to live behind bars.

Having said that, some anti-theft measures are in order.

My own solution is Very thorny type bushes and shrubs planted in the most likley areas of entry.

Such as: Rose bushes & climbing roses under windows, Holly bushes work well also, etc.

Very large, very loud dog (dogs), they are also good companions. I have a 
92lb pitbullx that stays glued to my left hip.


----------



## guyfour (Oct 15, 2008)

Would cactii work as far as lining the perimeter entry points or do they grow too slow? Are there any that grow really fast?


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

You can buy cacti at stores fairly inexpensive at least here in the South. I had a window I worried the most about so I built a window box with decorative cacti in it.


----------



## guyfour (Oct 15, 2008)

I have seen the prickly pear ones get extremely huge, that would be preferable so that it is extremely in the way of the window... I am wondering if those grow faster since they always seem so large...


----------



## GrannySyl (Oct 15, 2008)

*Anything thorny*



nine said:


> Would cactii work as far as lining the perimeter entry points or do they grow too slow? Are there any that grow really fast?


I would think that any thing that has a lot of sharp points would work.
One of the ladies that lives in town has a shrub that has red leaves in the spring, and then they turn green for the rest of the summer & much of the fall. I don't know what it is called, but it is very atractive and has some killer thorns.

The old gentleman at the end of my road planted Black Locost all around his fence line. I woundn't crawl through that fence for anything.

I live in the country, and I am a looooooong way from being a youngster.
Some of the folks that live out here are good to watch out for each other & some of them are just watching to see what you have and when you my not be home. It's important to know who is which.

I do have a couple of guns (which I've never had to use, except for snakes), and I have carefully built a reputation for being "a little odd". With that, along with the pricky plants and the dogs, I feel about as safe as I would anyplace.
Certainly safer than some of my friends that live in the city.


----------



## ceilinghobo (Oct 16, 2008)

I wonder if mesquite would be good, I heard if you don't get the thorn tips out it is both poisonous and infectious and can cause amputation.


----------



## testing123 (Nov 6, 2008)

Pyracantha or Spanish Bayonet might be a good choice to plant under windows and in likely hiding places (corners of fences, unlighted yard etc).


----------



## waltripcrew (Nov 29, 2008)

I like the idea about the targets laying up against the house. I have stickers posted saying intruders will be shot and survivors will be prosecuted.


----------



## endurance (Nov 26, 2008)

I'd like to eventually get that 3M film that holds windows together if someone attempts to break them.  While it's still a vulnerable part of every home, you can at least slow them down significantly.

I've already pulled the trim off the inside of my doors on the lock side, cut out the wedges, placed a 4' piece of 1/8"x2" steel along the door frame, rewedged it, screwed it in with 3" long screws, then redrilled the lock holes. I then sank 3" screws into the hinges. In the end, for less than $20 in bits I made it 100% more kick resistant than it was before. Most doors are just too easy to kick in because it's nothing but the trim holding the deadbolt. Now they're going to have to literally break the door before they'll get in. 

Lord help me if I ever lock myself out.


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

mrsparkle said:


> What does everyone use as far as devices to prevent burglary besides firearms and alarm systems?


We use a charley bar to secure our apartment and hotel rooms from intruders. They seem to work very well.

Product Review: Master Lock Dual Function Door Security Bar - Associated Content

The only caution that I'd add is that they can seriously impede rescue personnel or family members who might come to your aid if you are incapacitated due to a health crisis or other emergency of some kind.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

My grandfather used to encourage bees or wasps to nest in the corners of his property. That kept people and animals out of his yard. He'd also string trip wires across the property line mixed in with very thick thorn bushes. He'd also plant trees and shrubs and dig out or flood areas to create zones where there is only one path through an area. 

He lived over a ravine and kept a path cleared across the bottom by the river so he could see anyone passing across his property. 

When people would come onto his land from the bottom and try to climb up he'd keep a big collection of large rocks at the top. He's shout a few warnings at them and if they refused to leave he'd roll the rocks down at them progressing in size. If that didn't work he'd come back with the rifle. At that point anyone stupid enough to be hanging around would scatter. 

He got a reputation with the people in the area. I think everyone within a few blocks knew not to mess with his house. He could even leave his garage open all day with all his tools sitting out and nobody ever stole anything.


----------



## red (Oct 3, 2008)

What exactly is a window box Dean?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

red said:


> What exactly is a window box Dean?


It is normally a wooden box filled with some dirt allowing plants to grow either indoors or outdoors (depending on the side of the glass that the box is place). Very decorative.

Here is a nice picture of one from gardening.about.com


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Charley bar sounds nice. I've always liked window box planters. I always wanted on in my kitchen full of herbs. Just pick and serve.


----------



## Rightofcenter (Apr 27, 2009)

Bars on all doors and windows and very strong doors. Good lighting. A cell back up to my phones for my alarm. Good neighbors. A few stickers on my doors to let the intruder know if he gets past my security system and enters my house to abandon all hope.


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

A Charley Bar is about $15 at Home Depot. We have generally used it at night in our apartment and when I had a short-term job in another city I used one to barricade my hotel room at night. Definitely worth the money. 

I'd be a bit leery if I was a senior citizen and alone and might need paramedics or relatives to come in and help me.


----------



## k9barco (Sep 5, 2009)

Optex wireless alarms available from Home Security Store | Home Security Camera | Wireless Security Systems. they have the best prices and these things work excellent for warning you of intruders. Your kids will never be able to sneak out of your house again!


----------



## almac (Aug 25, 2009)

1. Doors: The Ultimate Lock | Premium Home Security Deadbolt Door Lock
watch the video on youtube.

2. Windows: Bars are UGLY... Window & Glass Protection Films By ShatterGARD. Available In Your Hometown!!

3. Driveway Monitor: AutoSport Catalog - Driveway Patrol 800-953-0814

4. CCTV: they have some pretty cool wireless security cameras now...
X10.com - Security Cameras, Wireless Camera, Wireless Webcam, Home Security Camera, Spy Camera

5. my mossberg shotgun.

only other things i could suggest would be to build a fence round your home, and put up CCTV monitoring stickers as a deterrent.

good luck
al


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I am an idea person, my place is extreeeeeeemmmmmeeeeeely messy, if someone broke in I don't think they would know what to take. My wife looks in my car and just shakes her head, she says it's all in there, you just can't tell. The man cave in the house is the same way.:congrat::thankyou:


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Hide a poisonous snake in the mess.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

sailaway said:


> I am an idea person, my place is extreeeeeeemmmmmeeeeeely messy, if someone broke in I don't think they would know what to take. My wife looks in my car and just shakes her head, she says it's all in there, you just can't tell. The man cave in the house is the same way.:congrat::thankyou:


I did the SAME thing with my vehicle when I worked in the city, every Friday night I would clean it up, & then every Monday morning I would throw all the crap back in.



Canadian said:


> Hide a poisonous snake in the mess.


how about a wolverine instead?


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I recently purchased a couple of 'Driveway Patrol" wireless alert systems from ebay. Inexpensive, but, not too effective. Too many false alarms and now after 1 month the batteries have gone dead. Very sensitive at first, even after closing off part of the sensor face. I have 5 acres and needed someway of alerting us when the auto gate is opened and when other areas are breeched. I'll keep trying. Dog alert is still the best, when she is not sleeping.


----------



## Billbagdaddy (Oct 7, 2009)

*Burglar Prevention*

Lighting. Most burglars are like cochroaches, they hate the light. I also have have security doors outside the main doors. deadbolt only. Try sharp spikey plants under windows to deter access. Also many people are buying infrared trail cameras for home security. Catches the images without the flash so "Joe Badguy" doesn't see it and steal it too.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Another idea is to install "fake" security cameras and post signs near your house stating that the property is under the care of video surveillance systems.

Setup the "fake" cameras in very visible, but, non accessable places and in such a way that "camera #1" can _see_ "camera #2" and so on and so forth. My house (long and narrow across the front" would have two cameras "back-to-back" facing towards the front of the house and the back of the house able to _see_ the cameras mounted at the very front and very back of the house.

Then I would put two cameras on the front near the front-door in a "cross-view" pattern so that anyone near the front of the house would be able to be seen from both sides. Same in the back yard facing the alley-way.

You could also mix-n-match real with fake cameras so that you have true video protection.


----------

